

Study: Three Short Walks Reverse Harmful Effects of 3 Hours of Prolonged Sitting - ck2
http://www.neomatica.com/2014/09/09/three-short-walks-reverse-harmful-effects-3-hours-prolonged-sitting/

======
ck2
So walking desks may be unnecessary and overly extreme.

Does my morning jog counter sitting on my butt the rest of the day?

